# Why Has My Bol' Ram Cichlid Started Digging?



## RobGoldsmith (Dec 30, 2010)

My larger Bolivian Ram Cichlid has started digging a hole in the corner of the tank using its tail.

Any ideas why?

Believe there is only 1 male with it so nothing along those lines

Rob


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

likely he wants a hiding spot there, so he's making one.


----------



## RobGoldsmith (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is a photo, it has been kicking up huge piles of sand in the water and now moving it with his mouth to the rim of the hole.

ODD! Cant find anything online


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

my botia does that when he wants some privacy


----------



## RobGoldsmith (Dec 30, 2010)

Guess hes just antisocial haha


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, that tank is pretty bare. They like densely planted. And maybe he's an optimist. Getting the pit ready in case he meets someone.


----------



## RobGoldsmith (Dec 30, 2010)

It has a lot of plants and rocks etc, all about two feet from this photo though


----------



## grfury (Feb 2, 2011)

Get some terra cotta flower pots, and sink them/burry them half way in the gravel. Not very pretty but it will make your rams feel a lot more secure. If you are lucky enough to have a good LFS, look for porcelain "cichlid pipes", I had my Rams doing odd things until they had some proper hidey holes. Remember they spawn over rock beds, so make sure they have some rock piles as well.


----------

